
Show HN: Checkbox-radio - tuds
https://github.com/crazychicken/checkbox-radio
======
VertexRed
I'd recommend using larger images resized to a smaller size or SVGs since the
current checkboxes look blurry on iPhone.

~~~
tuds
thanks VertexRed, i have fixed it!

------
ToanVanNguyen
Nice

~~~
tuds
thank you!

